# Scooter? Or Like a Bike? For 4 year old



## NicaG (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm thinking of getting either a scooter or a Like a Bike for my ds, who is 4. He has average coordination, maybe a little behind average. Which would you get? Which is more fun for your kids? Can anyone tell me about 3-wheel scooters vs regular (razor) scooters for a kid this age? Any other thoughts?


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

My four year old just rides a bike with training wheels - she can also ride her brother's razor scooter. A bike with pedals is not an option?


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

With my ds, it would have been very dependent on what struck his fancy. He would have wanted a bike with pedals and training wheels, what the other kids had.

If you want to go the route of a balance bike because you think it will help him learn to ride a bike more easily by learning to balance first, then you should avoid a three wheel scooter for the same reason.

But if you just want him to have fun and easy success, the three wheeled scooters would probably be easier if he isn't very coordinated. My ds had a hard time with 2 wheeled scooters at 4 but I've seen smaller kids really doing well with them.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

I would get a regular 2 wheel scooter. We got a 3 wheel scooter for my dd at age 3, and by 4 she'd outgrown in. She does have above average coordination, but even my very far below avg son mastered the scooter remarkably quickly.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

My four year old has a bike and scooter, so I would say either would be good. His bike has training wheels and the scooter has 2 wheels. He also has a skateboard -- which is his favorite thing to do outside right now (with helmet and pads, of course).


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

Unless he has some sort of developmental delay, a 4 yr. old will pick up a 2-wheeled scooter and race off. I live in a neighborhood full of kids and my 3.5 yr. old's going into a 4s preschool class, I've seen dozens of 4 yr. olds on razor scooters. The handlebars adjust quite low.
I also recommend a bike with training wheels. Both my kids had them and learned to ride without them at 4 and 2.5, respectively.


----------



## lisalulu (Jun 15, 2005)

We got my ds the 3-wheeled Razor scooter for his 4th bday. He really likes it! He is definitely in the slower coordination/physical activity camp. He did try a 2-wheeled scooter beforehand that was a friends and was a bit slower on it. I think I probably could have bought either but I figured I'd get the 3 wheeled one and when he needed an upgrade I could pass it along to DS2.


----------



## SunshineJ (Mar 26, 2008)

In our area the kids are 5,6,7,10 and 12 and all of them have scooters, regular bikes and big wheel type toys (the older one's have the Green Machine). Honestly the only ride on's that really see any action are the big wheels!


----------



## birdie22 (Apr 1, 2005)

My 4 yo ds LOVES his Razor scooter (2 wheels). It's also really easy to throw in the car, so we can bring it to the park, grandma's house, etc.

I would suggest taking him to the toy store and letting him try out the different options. I don't know if TRU doesn't mind people riding the bikes, or if they're too understaffed to do anything about it. Either way, we've never gotten in trouble for a quick lap around the bike display.


----------



## Bug-a-Boo's Mama (Jan 15, 2008)

Just a safety note. I recently learned that skateboards and scooters really shouldn't be used until a child is 6YO. Apparently injuries can be more serious. That being said, DS has ridden other's scooters since he was 2YO. I'd make sure that the child always wore a helmet. Since your DC isn't the most coordinated, I would add knee and elbow pads to the mix. I've been told the pedalless bikes are great tools for the kidlet to learn to ride a bike.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

We got this http://www.razor.com/products/cruiser-scooter.php for ds's ninth birthday. It has two wheels, extra large, and an extra wide board. He wears a helmut and hand pads. It took him about a week to get totally comfortable going down hills. He loves it.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hottmama* 
Unless he has some sort of developmental delay, a 4 yr. old will pick up a 2-wheeled scooter and race off.

Or unless he is simply the cautious sort, like my guy.


----------



## Conifer (May 4, 2009)

My dd got a 3 wheel scooter for her 4th birthday. She liked it, but it was really slow and more like a toy than a ride on. She is almost 5 now and won't ride it because she can just get there faster by walking (lol). She also got a bike with training wheels for her 4th birthday and LOVED it. She just started riding it without the training wheels a few weeks ago. We let her use her brothers' 2 wheel scooter to practice balance...and it WORKED. An hour after practicing with the scooter she was cruising down the sidewalk. Now she really wants her own razor scooter. I just load her up with safety gear (pads, helmet) and she is good to go. If I had to do it over, I think I would skip the 3 wheel scooter...it was just frustrating for dd.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Our problem with the scooters are the small wheels. We have one with bigger wheels (maybe 6") and even that is a problem with the cracks in the sidewalk. I think ds would have taken off with them more if we had a nice smooth expanse of concrete or blacktop to use it.


----------



## alexsam (May 10, 2005)

Well- one bike option is to get a bike and REMOVE THE PEDALS. That, essentially, makes it "like a bike" for the balance. When he's got it, you can put the pedals back on. Or, it can be used with training wheels. A little, solid bike can be very versatile.

Honestly, a kids scooter on sale is like $15. It is not a huge investment. You could consider both (my son rides different things at different times) or asking for a scooter from grandma for a birthday.

Kids do pick up the scooter quickly...

There are other ideas too- the bigwheels are fun. We got my son (at a yard sale) this totally huge and awesomely tough tricycle. We have a plasma car.

Shoot. In the summer, all of us on the block open the garages and the kids ride a bit of everything...


----------



## Millie Ivy (Dec 8, 2001)

We have a lot, and I mean a LOT of wheeled things around here. My husband attracts them.









At that age my kids were both using bikes with training wheels and their razor scooters. They now use big kid bikes AND their scooters (and other scooters, and skateboards, and rollerblades...)

My 2 yo is now using a razor all the time. Not fast, but still.


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

At 4 1/2 my DD is riding a two wheel bike w/o training wheels. My DD2 who is 2 1/2 has already outgrown the three wheel scooter and only wants to play on the two wheel scooter or her bike (which does have training wheels). I think your DS will outgrow a three wheel scooter very soon. It only takes a few tries to master the two wheeler. As for bikes, I say the same thing. The balance bikes might be good for beginners, but one they learn, they're going to want a regualr bike like the other kids. I'd go for a bike with training wheels or a two wheel scooter.


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

We have a pedaless bike and scooter and my son still prefers his big wheel. My daughter did ride the pedalless bike for a long time and when I got her her first real bike with no training wheels it wasn't very long before she was off and running.

My son on the other hand (the 4 year old) has zero interest in the pedalless bike and just rides his big wheel. For his birthday my mom got him the riprider by razor, its a trike/big wheel with caster back wheels. It's a little big for him, but we just put a cushion on the back seat and he loves it.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

My ds LOVED his like a bike. He was sad when he was too big for it.


----------



## NightOwlwithowlet (Jun 13, 2009)

My son is 7 and has some coordination issues (nothing huge, but definetely there). He still has a hard time with his bike, which still has training wheels, having to steer, pedal, and brake is hard for him. However, on a two wheel razor scooter, he is the king of the road. He is as fast as the nieghborhood kids on their bikes. He got it at the age of 4 and at first was quite hesitant, but now (with pads and helmet) rides it all over, goes down huge hills, does tricks, and has ewven trained our dog to pull him. He is saving his allowance for a skate board.


----------



## natty529 (May 4, 2007)

have you thought of the glider rider?
it has a spot for their feet to rest while gliding


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mightymoo* 
For his birthday my mom got him the riprider by razor, its a trike/big wheel with caster back wheels. It's a little big for him, but we just put a cushion on the back seat and he loves it.

Is that the big wheel looking thing that allows the kid to spin out? Our neighbors have one and the kids all fight over it everytime they have it out. It looks like so much fun. I keep saying I'm going to try it but I haven't gotten up the nerve. We're thinking about buying the girls one for their birthday!


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatoablessing* 
Is that the big wheel looking thing that allows the kid to spin out? Our neighbors have one and the kids all fight over it everytime they have it out. It looks like so much fun. I keep saying I'm going to try it but I haven't gotten up the nerve. We're thinking about buying the girls one for their birthday!

Yes! He really likes it, of course he isn't as daring as a bigger kid would be, but he spins around a few times. He had a regular traditional 'original' big wheel and he literally wore a flat spot in the front tire from racing along and then stopping and sliding, so I thought that would work pretty well and he really seems to like it! He's a bit small though, we had to put a pillow behind his back so he could reach the pedals. I thought maybe since he was a big 4 year old, as big as most 5 year olds it would be fine, but I'm just going to get some thick foam and attach it or something.


----------



## CountryMom2e (Apr 1, 2005)

My 3 & 5 yr olds have regular Razors and they are fast on them. My 3 yr old has a trike, 5 yr old has bike with training wheels half up. We're going to switch him up to a reg bike no TW next spring, and DS2 to the bike.

I'd say both - the razors are cheap, but don't bother with the 3 wheels, they get the 2 wheels really fast.


----------



## Shanana (May 11, 2005)

DD1 (almost 4) has had a balance bike (Kinderbike) since she was about 2. She showed ZERO interest in it until a few weeks ago, when we finally got her to ride it after watching several of her friends give it a go. Well, she is rockin' that thing now! She goes like crazy and glides for long distances. Her 4th birthday is at the end of July and I'm going to get her a pedal bike (no training wheels) for her birthday.

We got the Kinderbike new off ebay for around $40, as it was the previous year's model. But I think even new they're only about $60 IIRC. It has worked great for us, and I'm so thrilled to see her balancing so well.

I think we're also going to get her a scooter for her birthday, they're so inexpensive. Good to read what everyone is saying about 2 wheeled ones, cuz I was thinking 3 or 4.


----------

